
Using geometry to solve algebraic problems - nreece
http://mathpages.blogspot.com/2008/07/using-geomety-to-sole-algebraic.html
======
bdr
Someone ought to invent a way to solve geometric problems using algebra.

~~~
antiform
Yes, somebody named Descartes.
[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cartesian_geometry>]

Or, if you prefer a more modern subdiscipline, there's algebraic geometry.
[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algebraic_geometry>]

